# Practice Scenarios



## eldoctor (Jun 30, 2010)

I am currently taking the EMTB class at a junior college to save some $, and I think that the quality of the professors is PISS POOR to say the least.  

To avoid tl;dr you can skip the following examples and go right to my question: Where can I find sample scenarios to study from both for my class and the NREMT exams? 

----

Examples of piss poor teaching:

It isn't the fact that our class average is approximately 60% for the in-class exams, or the fact that approximately half of our class is taking this course for the second time because they failed the NREMT.  It's the fact that the professors simply do nothing but read off a pre-prepared powerpoint slide, and still make mistakes. The book we use is EMT Prehospital Care 4ed, by Henry et al., yet the powerpoints they use are old.  We have two professors who alternate classes, and I've noticed that they make lots of silly mistakes.  This may be anal, but pronouncing 'pharNYX' and 'larNYX' instead of 'pharynx' and 'larynx' because that's the way you were taught doesn't make it okay. 
Additionally, they go over possible in-class exam questions, which include scenarios such as, and I quote:
"You have given Proventil to an asthma patient, and are explaining to your fellow EMT the effect of this drug. What is the best way to explain this:"

a) dumb answer
b) dumb answer
c) "Proventil is a drug that OPENS THE THROAT TO ALLOW THE PATIENT TO BREATHE"
d) "Proventil is a dilates the bronchioles, allowing the patient to breathe"

I pick D, but apparently C is a better answer.  His explanation? "Because that's what it says on here" ('here' meaning the answer sheet).  Out of 20 questions we reviewed, approximately 10 were of this nature, where he could not explain the answer, aside from pointing out that, although he doesn't make up the exams, his answer sheet says that's the answer.

This isn't the worst part.  On several of the practice questions, he would answer the question, then refer to his answer sheet, and realize he answered it wrong.  Thus, wherever the hell he gets his exams from, not only does he not get several of the questions, but he refuses to explain.

We have an upcoming inclass block exam on approximately 12 chapters of EMT PHC, and I am going crazy trying to figure out how the hell to answer these stupid scenarios.  Had to vent.  Any advice?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks like you should just write your own.  They'd be great because you already know so very much!

I love having students of your caliber in my classes...they make everything So Much Easier.  


Seriously?  Lay off a little.  If you notice something awry, point it out gently, review in your study group, and make scenarios for each other.  It's EMT-B, the testing scenarios are going to be straightforward.  Let it go.

Test questions that can be challenged right out of the book?  Wait and see what they do with them.  If it's going to impact your average, challenge the question AWAY from the rest of the class, and pay attention to make sure they applied the change to everyone's test.

Lay low.  Study your book.  Learn from your ridealongs.  Fill out your course evaluations and feel free to give honest, constructive feedback at the end of the course if you stick it out to the end.  If you are choosing to take this class, be respectful, even if they don't deserve all of your respect.


----------

